# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  التدوين لمواقف الزهد والورع والأدب والعبادة والهمة عند العلماء المعاصرين

## محمد طه شعبان

في هذا الموضوع أقوم -إن شاء الله- بتدوين بعض ما أقف عليه من جوانب الزهد والعبادة والورع والهمة في طلب العلم؛ لعلمائنا المعاصرين؛ كي نتأسى بهم -رحمهم الله، وبارك في حيهم-، خاصة والتأسي بهم وهم معاصرون لنا، ويعيشون نفس ظروف معيشتنا، يكون أوقع في القلب وأثبت؛ بخلاف المتقدمين -رحمهم الله، ونفعنا بعلمهم وسيرتهم- فإن الواحد منا يقرأ سيرتهم ومواقفهم، وهو يقول: هذا زمان غير الزمان، لن نستطيع أن نصنع مثل ما صنعوا، وهذا بالتأكيد من وساوس الشيطان، وإلا فالله تعالى أمرنا بالتأسي بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو كان تغير الزمان حجة في ترك التأسي لما أمرنا الله تعالى بذلك؛ إذ (لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها).
فأسأل الله تعالى التوفيق، وأن يجعل ما أسطر في ميزان حسناتي، كما أسأله أن يرزقنا القدوة الحسنة التي نتأسى بها، ويرزقنا حسن الاتباع، فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

من مواقف الأدب والتواضع عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول تلميذه الشيخ محمد بن لقمان السلفي:
ومن الوقائع التي تدل على كريم أخلاقه وعظيم تواضعه، أنه دعا العالم الهندي الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني شارح الأدب المفرد للبخاري إلى مأدبة الغداء، فلما جلس الشيخ وضيوفه حول المائدة، سأل عما إذا كان حضر الخادم اليماني الذي كان يغسل الأواني في منزله ليأكل معه، فقيل له: إنه لم يحضر بعد، فبدأ يناديه، ولم يشرع في الأكل حتى تأكد من حضوره واشتراكه معه وضيوفه في المأدبة.
وقد سألني الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني عمن يكون ذلك الولد، هل هو ابن الشيخ؟ فأخبرته بأنه خادم من اليمن يغسل الأواني في منزل الشيخ. فكاد أن لا يصدقني وبدأ يبكي ويقول: إن هذا التواضع العظيم والرحمة بالضعيف لم أر له مثيلاً في حياتي ولم أقرأ عنه في تاريخ حياة الصحابة والتابعين.
قلت (محمد طه): وليس معنى عدم قرائته ذلك عن الصحابة والتابعين أنه لم يقع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول تلميذه وليد بن أحمد الحسين:
يأتيه طفل صغير لم يبلغ السادسه من عمره فيمسك بيد الشيخ وسط طلابه مخاطباً الشيخ: أبي قدِم إلى عنيزه حتّى يسلم عليك, أرجو ان تسلم عليه قبل أن تخرج , والشيخ يبتسم له ويلاطفه والطفل آخذ بيد الشيخ إلى أبيه, فيتفاجئ والد الطفل بالشيخ أمامه, فيتعجب الوالد من هذا الخُلق النبيل الذّي يتحلّى به الشيخ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول تلميذه وليد بن أحمد الحسين:
ركب الشيخ مع أحد محبّيه سيارة قديمه كثيرة الأعطال, فتوقفت أثناء الطريق فقال الشيخ للسائق: ابق مكانك وأنزل أنا لأدفع السيّارة فنزل الشيخ ودفع السيارة بنفسه حتى تحركت, وهذا قمة التواضع في شخصية الشيخ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الأخ عبدالمحسن القاضي: 
ويدل على تواضع الشيخ ورغبته في الاعتماد على النفس, ففي أثناء درسه بالمسجد الذي بجوار بيته, ذهب أحد الطلاب إلى دورة المياه فإذا فأنبوب منكسر يتدفّق منه الماء, فأخبر الشيخ أثناء الدرس, فما كان من الشيخ إلاّ أن قطع الدرس وذهب إلى منزله وأحضر عدة الإصلاح وشارك الطلاب بنفسه في إصلاحها.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

موضوع رائع أخي محمد بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الأخ كمال أحمد صابر:
 أن الشيخ اتصل به بشأن كتب للتوزيع أرسلت من قطر والإمارات, وكانت في منزل الشيخ, ولما حضر رأى مجموعة من الكراتين يحملها الشيخ بنفسه من مكان إلى مكان, فطلب منه الاخ كمال أن يقوم بحملها كلّها فأبى الشيخ إلا أن يساعده, وكانت كثيرة وثقيلة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن صالح المقرن الذي كان يسجل للشيخ لقاء على الهاتف يذاع في الراديو:
 أنه قدم إلى منزل الشيخ لتسجيل البرنامج, فلمّا بدأ, إذا بصوت عمال يكسرون البلك فدخل صوتهم في التسجيل, وكانوا يعملون بجوار منزل الشيخ, عندها قام الشيخ ليذهب إليهم من أجل ان يتوقفوا عن العمل فلما وصل الشيخ إلى باب المجلس رجع وقال للشيخ عبدالكريم ياعبدالكريم: من الذي بدأ أولاً؟ فقال الشيخ عبدالكريم: هم، فقال الشيخ: إذاً نؤجل التسجيل بعض الوقت حتى ينتهوا من التكسير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> موضوع رائع أخي محمد بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك أخانا الغالي رضا الحملاوي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

من مواقف علو الهمة عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
 يقول أحدُ طلاَّبه:
خرجتُ مع الشيخ بعد عصر يوم الأربعاء؛ ليلقيَ الشيخ محاضرةً تبعُد عن الرياض (مائة وخمسين كم)، فذهبنا أنا ومجموعةٌ معي، وكلِّي فرح وسرور، البهجةُ تغمرني من كلِّ جانب، وبينما نحن في الطريق كنَّا نسأل الشيخ، وشيخُنا يُجيبُ كالغيث المدرار، دون كلل أو ملل، بل لربَّما أخرج أحدُ الطلاَّب كتابًا فقرأه على الشيخ، وشيخُنا يُعلِّق ويشرح، وبعد أن وصلْنا إلى هناك أقبلوا على الشيخ كإقبال الظمآنِ على الماء، فاستمرَّ درسُه إلى العشاء، وبعدَ العشاء حضرَ الشيخُ مناسبةً، ثم عُدْنا إلى الرِّياض، وأنزلنا الشيخ في منزله الساعة الثانية، هل انتهى الأمر عند هذا فحسبُ؟ فوجئت أنَّ الشيخ بعد الفجر شَرَع في درسِه، وبقي مع طلبة العِلم حتى الساعة التاسعة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في العبادة عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ محمد السمان:
وهذا الموقف كان يوم عرفة حيث نزل رحمه الله من الحافلة ونزلنا معه بعد أن وصلنا إلى عرفات فكان أول ما أمرنا به أن نستعد للصلاة فصلينا الظهر والعصر، ثم أوصى القائمين على الحملة بسرعة وضع طعام الغذاء لنتفرغ للعبادة والدعاء، وقد اجتمعنا معه رحمه الله في مكان واحد قبل الغذاء فوالله إن أكثر الناس كانوا يتحدثون فيما بينهم ويتسامرون استعدادًا للطعام وكان رحمه الله تتحرك شفتاه بذكر الله، انشغل بذلك عن الحديث مع الناس.

----------


## رحلة البداية

جزاكم الله خيرا
ننتظر المذيد

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ننتظر المزيد


وجزاكم مثله، نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحدُ العاملينَ في جامعِ القاضي:
 أنَّه رأى الشيخَ يدخلُ منْ بابِ المحرابِ قبيلَ المغربِ ويفطرُ على ثلاثِ تمراتٍ وكأسِ ماءٍ فقطْ ثمَّ يصلي ويلقي درساً بعدَ المغربِ وآخرَ بعدَ العشاءِ ويجيبُ عنْ الأسئلةِ دونَ أنْ يكلَّ أوْ يمل.
من مقال: ابن جبرين والديار التي خلت

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
ومن مقال: ابن جبرين . . صرحنا الذي هوى: 
عندما كان الشيخ رحمه الله في رحلة دعوية إلى المنطقة الجنوبية عام 1416هـ بتوجبه رسمي من مفتي عام المملكة الشيخ: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز (رحمه الله تعالى)، وكنت برفقته مع أحد طلبة العلم، وزار في هذه الرحلة بعض القرى كقرية المجاردة وبارق وثربان وغيرها من المناطق الجنوبية، واستمرت هذه الرحلة مدة أسبوع، وحظيت بإلقاء المحاضرات والدروس والكلمات التوجيهية والنصح والإرشاد للمسؤولين والموظفين في الدوائر الحكومية بتلك القرى. 
وقد لمست من الشيخ (رحمه الله) في هذه الرحلة الحرص الشديد على إنهاء ما بيده من أعمال، حيث كان يقرأ في كتاب كبير الحجم، تبلغ عدد صفحاته أكثر من ألف صفحة، فكان يقرأ فيه من بداية رحلته في الطائرة وفي السيارة وفي مقر إقامته. 
وفي يوم من أيام الرحلة ذهبنا إلى إحدى القرى ليلقي فضيلته محاضرة في إحدى المدارس، وكانت تبعد هذه القرية عن مقر إقامة الشيخ ما يقارب 40 كيلو مترا، وكان معظم الطريق وعرا جدا، فشد انتباهي لما عدنا إلى مقر إقامة الشيخ عند الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا أن الشيخ جلس في غرفته يتابع القراءة في الكتاب الذي كان يقرأ فيه من بداية رحلته، مع أنه كان مرهقا إرهاقا شديدا بسبب الجهد الذي بذله في ذلك اليوم. وبعد ذلك توقف عن القراءة وشرع في صلاة التهجد، وكان ذلك الوقت الساعة الثانية ليلا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ محمد السمان:
قد رأيته رحمه الله قام  على عرفة بعد الغداء واستقبل القبلة يدعو وكان الحر شديداً حتى إننا كنا نرفع أيدينا بالدعاء فيرهقنا الحر فنرتاح لفترة، وكنت أنظر إليه فوالله لقد كان رحمه الله على حاله التي بدأ فيها بالدعاء رافعاً يده حتى تحركنا لمزدلفة، فتعجبت كثيراً من رجل بمثل سن الشيخ وعمره كيف يصبر على مثل هذه العبادة مع وجود المشقة الظاهرة والحر الشديد، واستصغرت نفسي...

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف مواساة الفقراء عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
ذكر أحد الدعاة: 
أن شخصاً من أهل الشرقية كانت عنده بنت مصابة بالسرطان فذهب بها لأحد المستشفيات الكبار في العاصمة الرياض واستأجر له شقة، وأنفق ما لديه من أموال في علاج ابنته حتى أرهقته الديون وأصبح لا يجد ما يدفعه لصاحب الشقة، ولما خرج من شقته في أحد الأيام لزيارة ابنته في المستشفى وجد كيساً عند باب بيته فلما فتحه وجد فيه بعض الأموال وبعض الأطعمة، فأخذها مسروراً بها، وفي اليوم التالي حصل له ما حصل بالأمس، ولما سأل عن الشخص الذي يأتي بها، أخبره أحد جيرانه أنه شاهد الشيخ ابن جبرين (رحمه الله) يأتي في الصباح الباكر ويضع هذا الكيس عند منزل هذا المحتاج، مع العلم أن الشيخ ليس من جيرانه المقربين لكنه سأل عنه ووجد أنه محتاج ففعل ما فعل وقد أتى لوحده بسيارته ليضعها له.. رحمه الله الشيخ وأسكننا وإياه الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في الدعوة عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
كان رحمه الله في صيف كل عام يجوب مناطق المملكة من مدن وقرى لنشر العلم والتوحيد والدعوة والإرشاد.
ذكر أحد الفضلاء: 
أن بعض طلبة العلم ذهبوا إلى إحدى المناطق النائية بالمملكة للدعوة والإرشاد والتوعية فوجدوا في بعض القرى كتب ومنشورات علمية، فسألوا أهل هذه القرى عمن أوصل لكم هذه الكتب، فقالوا: شيخ كبير يقال له (جبريل)! وتبين بعد ذلك أنهم يقصدون الشيخ ابن جبرين -رحمه الله- 
فعلمه لم يقتصر على من حوله من طلابه وأحبابه -رحمه الله-.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في العبادة عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
وفي إحدى اللقاءات مع الشيخ في السنوات الأخيرة من حياته –رحمه الله- سألناه عن وقته لقراءة القرآن الكريم، فقال: الله المستعان كنا نختم القرآن كل أسبوع أو أقل والآن بعد أن ضعفت الهمة أصبحنا نختم كل أسبوعين. وذكر الشيخ -رحمه الله- أنهم كانوا في السابق يختمون القرآن في رمضان في صلاة التراويح كل ثلاث ليال.
من مقال الجانب العبادي في حياة ابن جبرين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ومن مواقف الأدب -أيضا- عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
> يقول الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن صالح المقرن الذي كان يسجل للشيخ لقاء على الهاتف يذاع في الراديو:
> .


 موضوع جميل ، نفع الله بك أبا أسماء ورزقك الجنة وألحقنا وإياك بهم في الصالحين .
المسجل ( المذيع ) اسمه عبد الكريم ، وليس عبد العزيز ، (وهذا مذكور في أثناء كلامك وهو الصواب). وأنا أعرفه شخصيا ،وطلب مني مرة أن أسجل معه في إذاعة القرآن ـ جزاه الله خيرا ـ وهو متأثر جدا بالشيخين ابن باز وابن عثيمين ، ولما لا ؟ والشيخان جديران بذلك . رحمهما الله وأسكنهما الجنة . 
واسمح لي بالمشاركة :
لقد رأيت شيخنا في بعض الدروس في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة ( مسجد شيخ شيخنا السعدي ومن بعده خلفا له شيخنا ) وقد وقع بعض اخواننا في أمر ، فأراد الشيخ تأديبه ، فتوسط بعض الإخوان بالشفاعة له ، فأبى الشيخ وقال قولته التي تدل على حرصه أن يتأدب الطلاب ، والتي لا أنساها : نحن نربي قبل أن نعلم . رحم الله شيخنا .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الغالي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

زادك الله تواضعا .
واسمح لي كلما تذكرت الشيخ ابن باز لا أتمالك نفسي ، وقد كان مرة يحدث أحد المشايخ في رمضان الماضي ـ اللهم بلغنا رمضان ـ عن سماحة شيخنا ابن باز قدس الله روحه ، فما استطعت أن أتمالك نفسي ـ وايم الله كلما رأيت الشيخ ، وكنت أحيانا أرى الشيخ خمس مرات في اليوم والليلة ، كنت أبكي في كل مرة ـ وجعلني الشيخ أتحدث عن شيخنا ابن باز في محاضرة كاملة بعد صلاة الفجر ، وقد تأثر المصلون لما يسمعون عن هذا الحبر الكبير ، حتى قال لي بعضهم : لقد تأثر أهلي وأولادي وأحبوا الشيخ بسبب ما قلته وهم يسمعونك ـ  
الشيخ بن باز ـ وسارق الغاز


منقوووول


أعزائي الكرام إليكم هذه القصة الحقيقية عن عالم الأمة شيخنا ابن باز قدس الله روحه في الجنة .حدثني صاحبي ابوعبدالله من مكه عندما زارني بالرياض وكنانتحدث عن الشيخ ومواقفة الرائعة تجاه أمته بهذه القصة قائلاً:
عندما كنت معتكفا في بيت الله الحرام بالعشر الأواخر من رمضان وبعد صلاةالفجر نحضر كل يوم درس للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وسأل احد الطلاب الشيخ عن مسألة فيها شبهة وعن رأي ابن باز فيها فأجاب الشيخ السائل وأثنى على الشيخ ابن باز رحمهما الله جميعا.وبينما كنت استمع للدرس فإذا رجل بجانبي في اواخر الثلاثينات تقريبا عيناه تذرفان الدمع بشكل غزير وارتفع صوت نشيجةحتى أحس به الطلاب.
وعندما فرغ الشيخ ابن عثيمين من درسه وأنفض المجلس ونظرت للشاب الذي كان بجواري يبكي فإذا هوفي حال حزينة ومعه المصحف فأقتربت منه اكثر ودفعني فضولي فسألته بعد ان سلمت عليه كيف حالك أخي.مايبكيك؟
فأجاب بلغة مكسره نوعا ما:جزاك الله خيرا وعاودت سؤاله مرة أخرى ما يبكيك أخي فقال بنبرة حزينة لا لاشي انما تذكرت ابن باز فبكيت.واتضح لي من حديثه انه من دولة باكستان او افغانستان وكان يرتدي الزي السعودي


وأردف قائلاً كانت لي مع الشيخ قصة وهي أنني كنت قبل عشر سنوات أعمل حارسا في احد مصانع البلك بمدينة الطائف وجاءتني رساله من باكستان بأن والدتي في حالة خطره ويلزم اجراء عملية لزرع كلية لها وتكلفةالعملية 7000 الاف ريال سعودي ولم يكن عندي سوى 1000 الف ريال ولم أجد يعطيني مالا فطلبت من المصنع سلفة ورفضوا.. فقالوا لي أن والدتي الآن في حال خطره واذا لم تجري العملية خلال اسبوع ربما تموت وحالتها في تدهور وكنت ابكي طوال اليوم فهذه أمي التي ربتني وسهرت علي.
وامام هذا الظرف القاسي قررت القفز بأحد المنازل المجاورة للمصنع الساعةالثانية ليلا وبعد قفزي لسور المنزل بلحظات لم اشعر الا برجال الشرطة يمسكون بي ويرمون بي بسيارتهم وأظلمت الدنيا بعدها في عيني.
وفجأة وقبل صلاةالفجر اذا برجال الشرطة يرجعونني لنفس المنزل الذي كنت انوي سرقة اسطوانات الغاز منه وأدخلوني للمجلس ثم انصرف رجال الشرطة فإذا بأحد الشباب يقدم لي طعاماً وقال كل بسم الله.ولم أصدق ما أنا فيه.وعندما أذن الفجر قالو لي توضأ للصلاة وكنت وقتها بالمجلس خائفا اترقب.فإذا برجل كبير السن يقوده احد الشباب يدخل علي بالمجلس وكان يرتدي بشتاً وأمسك بيدي وسلم علي قائلاً:
هل أكلت قلت له نعم وأمسك بيدي اليمنى وأخذني معه للمسجد وصلينا الفجر وبعدها رأيت الرجل المسن الذي امسك بيدي يجلس على كرسي بمقدمة المسجد والتف حوله المصلين وكثير من الطلاب فأخذ الشيخ يتكلم ويحدث عليهم ووضعت يدي على رأسي من الخجل والخوف!!!
يا آآآآالله ماذا فعلت؟سرقت منزل الشيخ ابن باز وكنت أعرفه بأسمه فقدكان مشهورا عندنا بباكستان.وعند فراغ الشيخ من الدرس أخذوني للمنزل مرةاخرى وأمسك الشيخ بيدي وتناولنا الأفطار بحضور كثيرمن الشباب وأجلسني الشيخ بجواره وأثناء الأكل قال لي الشيخ ما اسمك؟ قلت له مرتضى. قال لي لم سرقت فأخبرته بالقصة فقال حسنا سنعطيك 9000 الاف ريال قلت له المطلوب 7000 الاف قال الباقي مصروف لك ولكن لا تعاود السرقة مرة اخرى يا ولدي.فأخذت المال وشكرته ودعوت له.وسافرت لباكستان وأجرت والدتي العملية وتعافت بحمد الله.وعدت بعد خمسة اشهر للسعودية وتوجهت للرياض ابحث عن الشيخ وذهبت اليه بمنزله فعرفته بنفسي وعرفني وسألني عن والدتي وأعطيته مبلغ 1500 ريال قال ما هذا؟قلت الباقي فقال هولك وقلت للشيخ ياشيخ لي طلب عندك فقال ما هو يا ولدي.قلت أريدك ان اعمل عندك خادما او اي شيء ارجوك ياشيخ لا ترد طلبي حفظك الله.فقال حسنا وبالفعل اصبحت أعمل بمنزل الشيخ حتى وفاته رحمه الله...


وقد أخبرني احد الشباب المقربين من الشيخ عن قصتي قائلاً:اتعرف انك عندما قفزت للمنزل كان الشيخ يصلي الليل وسمع 
صوتا في الحوش وضغط على الجرس الذي يستخدمة الشيخ لإيقاظ أهل بيته للصلوات المفروضة فقط.فأستيقضوا جميعا واستغربوا ذلك وأخبرهم أنه سمع صوتا فأبلغوا أحد الحراس واتصل على الشرطة وحضروا عل الفور وأمسكوا بك.وعندما علم الشيخ بذلك قال ما الخبر قالو له لص حاول السرقة وذهبوا به للشرطة فقال الشيخ وهوغاضب ( لا لا هاتوه الآن من الشرطة ؟ اكيد ما سرق الا هومحتاج )ثم حدث ما صار في القصة .قلت لصاحبي وقد بدت الشمس بالشروق هون عليك الأمة كلها بكت على فراقه .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ما أروع هؤلاء الأئمة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
وأذكر أنه قبل وفاته بثلاث سنوات أقرض شخصاً سبعمائة ألف ريال ، ثم أرسل إليه يخبره بأنه قد طرحه عنه ، فقلت له؛ شفقة عليه ، ورغبة في سماع ما عنده: أعظم الله أجر هذا الحساب_أعني حساب سماحة الشيخ الخاص_فالتفت إليَّ وقال: يا ولدي ! لا تهمك الدنيا ، أنا بلغت من العمر سبعاً وثمانين ، ولم أر من ربي إلا خيراً ، الدنيا تذهب وتجيء ، وفَرْقٌ بين من يتوفى وعنده مائة مليون ، ومن يتوفى وليس لديه شيء؛ فالأول ثقيل الحساب والتبعة ، والثاني بعكس ذلك كله.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/21271

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:
*وأما عن حلمه: فإنِّ كل من يتصدر للعامة لا بد أن يناله من أذاهم، وكان الشيخ رحمه الله يصبر، كان يُقرأ عليه ذات مرة من كتاب في الطريق من المسجد إلى البيت وهو راجع، فجاء رجلٌ أعرابيٌ جلفٌ فدفع طالبين هذا لليمين وهذا للشمال، ودخل بينهما، وأمسك بكتف الشيخ من الخلف، وجبذه بقوة حتى استدار جسد الشيخ من قوة الجبذة، وأمسكه من كتفه، وقال: هذه حاجتي ومد إليه بورقة، قال: ما حاجتك؟ قال: اقرأ فهي مكتوبة في الورقة، أنت لا تتفرغ لي! قال الطلاب: الآن، الله يستر ماذا سيحدث؟ وماذا سينال هذا الرجل؟ قال: لكننا فوجئنا أن الشيخ هش له وبش وابتسم واعتذر عن قضاء الحاجة الآن، فأصر الرجل ولم يقبل اعتذار الشيخ، ولم يزل بالشيخ حتى قضى له حاجته.
*http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=100373

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في الدعوة عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:*
كان الشيخ رحمه الله قائماً بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر على ما يستطيع، وإذا رأى أناساً لا يصلون في الطريق -يلعبون- أمرهم بالصلاة، وفي إحدى المرات كان الشيخ قد أدى العمرة مع جمع من تلامذته، وسكنوا جميعاً في مسكن واحد، وفي أثناء رجوعهم من المسجد الحرام إلى المسكن مر الشيخ -رحمه الله- على مجموعة من الشباب اللاهي يلعبون كرة القدم، فوقف الشيخ ينبههم وينصحهم للصلاة، فقابلوا الشيخ ببعض اللامبالاة والاستهزاء، فطلب ممن معه أن يذهبوا إلى المسكن، وبقي وحده مع أولئك الشباب، فلما رأى الشباب أن الشيخ مصر على البقاء ليذهبوا معه تلفظ أحد منهم لفظاً سيئاً في حق الشيخ، لعله قال حتى لا أجعل له مجالاً أن يبقى بيننا ويجعله ينصرف، فتبسم الشيخ وبقي جالساً مصراً على أن يقوموا للصلاة، وأن هذا الساب يذهب معه، وجلس وسطهم، فكأن الشباب استاءوا من مسبة صاحبهم لهذا الشيخ المسن، وقالوا له: اذهب مع الشيخ، كأنهم قالوا: خذه، فذهب هذا الشاب مع الشيخ فلما دخلوا المسكن استأذن الشيخ من الشاب قليلاً، فخاطب بعض طلاب الشيخ ذلك الشاب، وقالوا له: هل تعرف الشيخ ابن عثيمين من قديم؟ فكاد أن يغمى عليه من الصعقة، وقال: ماذا تقول؟ من هذا؟ قال: هذا الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، ثم دخل الشيخ، فتأثر الشاب جداً وبكى وقبل رأس الشيخ، وطلب المسامحة، فما كان من الشيخ إلا أن سامحه، وهو الذي صبر عليه من قبل وهو يشتمه، ثم علمه الوضوء والصلاة، فتاب ذلك الشاب واستقام على يد الشيخ رحمه الله*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:*وكان رحمه الله متواضعاً لا يأنف أن يركب أي سيارة مهما كانت قديمة، بل ربما ركب بعض السيارات وتعطلت به، ونزل يدفع مع السائق، ويخشى أن تفوت الصلاة في المسجد، ودخل مرة البلد والمساجد مغلقة بعد ما رجع من سفر، فلف على المساجد حتى وجد مسجداً مفتوحاً فبدأ به بركعتين تطبيقاً للسنة. وكان رحمه الله من تواضعه لا يرضى أن يقال له: العلامة، وإذا سجل أحد طلابه ذلك في الشريط، قال له: امسحه من الشريط، وقلت له مرة: يا شيخ! هذه المسائل التي سألتك إياها سنجمعها في كتاب ونسميه: مسائل العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين ، قال: لا نريد العلامة ولا غيرها. وفي أحد اللقاءات الشهرية قال له أحد الحاضرين: يا شيخ! إني قد اغتبتك فاجعلني في حل، فقال: من أنا حتى لا أُغتاب وأنت في حل.
وكان يقرب الفراشين الذين كانوا يخدمونه في المسجد، ويتحدث معهم.
واستأذن بعض الشباب بقراءة أبياتٍ من الشعر نظمها في مدح الشيخ رحمه الله، فكان الشيخ يقاطعه مراراً معترضاً على مدحه، وطلب تغيير تلك الكلمات، وكلما سمع مدحاً اعترض وقاطع وأوقف الطالب، حتى قال الطالب: لا يصلح هذا يا شيخ! إما أن أقرأ ما كتبت أو أتوقف، فقال الشيخ: توقفك أحب إليَّ، ولم يرضَ رحمه الله بهذا المديح، والقصة تسمعها في الشريط فتتأثر من هذا..
والقصة ملخصة على النحو التالي: قال الطالب بين يدي الشيخ: أما بعد: فضيلة الشيخ! أستأذنكم في هذه القصيدة: 
يا أمتي إن هذا الليل يعقبه    فجرٌ وأنواره في الأرض تنتشرُ 

والخير مرتقبٌ والفتح منتظرُ    والحق رغم جهود الشر منتصرُ 

وبصحوة بارك الباري مسيرتها    نقية ما بها شوبٌ ولا كدرُ 

ما دام فينا ابن صالح شيخ صحوتنا    بمثله يرتجى التأييد والظفر 
قال الشيخ: أنا لا أوافق على هذا البيت؛ لأني لا أريد أن يربط الحق بالأشخاص، كل شخص سيفنى، فإذا ربطنا الحق بالأشخاص فمعناه أن الإنسان إذا مات قد ييأس الناس من هذا، فأقول: إذا أمكنك الآن فبدل البيت: ما دام فينا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله فهذا طيب. الطالب: مادام فينا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ابن العثيمين الشيخ: لا هذه لا تأتي بها.....
لا...
توقف.... الطالب: فقيهنا. تداخل: دعه يواصل. الشيخ: لا لا لا لا.
لا أرضى، ما عندك إلا هذا؟ الشيخ: أبداً..
وليس له داعٍ يا رجال! فقط أنا أنصحكم من الآن وبعد الآن ألا تجعلوا الحق مربوطاً بالرجال، الرجال قد يضلون، حتى ابن مسعود يقول: [من كان مستناً فليستن بمن مات؛ فإن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة] الرجال إذا جعلتم الحق مربوطاً بهم، فالواحد منهم قد تقتلب نفسه -نعوذ بالله من ذلك- ويسلك طرقاً غير صحيحة، ولذلك أنا أنصحكم الآن ألا تجعلوا الحق مقيداً بالرجال لأمور: أولاً: لا يأمن الإنسان -نسأل الله أن يثبتنا وإياكم- الزلل والفتنة. ثانياً: أنه لا أحد يبقى: وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الْخُلْدَ أَفَإِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ  [الأنبياء:34]. ثالثاً: أن بني آدم بشر، ربما يغتر إذا رأى الناس يبجلونه ويكرمونه ويلتفون حوله، ويظن أنه معصوم، ويدعي لنفسه العصمة، وأن كل شيءٍ يفعله فهو حق، وكل طريق يسلكه فهو مشروع، فيحصل بذلك الهلاك، ولهذا امتدح رجلٌ رجلاً عند النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال: (ويحك! قطعت عنق صاحبك، أو قال: ظهر صاحبك)، وأنا أشكر الأخ مقدماً وإن لم أسمع ما يقوله فيَّ على ما يبديه من الشعور نحوي، وأسأل الله أن يجعلني عند حسن ظنه أو أكثر، ولكن لا أحب أن أمدح.*












http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=100373

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:*
وكان الشيخ زاهداً في الدنيا، ليس من أهل العقارات ولا الأموال، وكان ما يأتيه من الرواتب ينفقه على أهله، وقد أعطي سيارة جديدة فلم يستعملها، فلما علاها الغبار سحبت من أمام البيت، وأعطي بيتاً كبيراً فوهبه لطلبة العلم، وسيارته قديمة (مازدا من الثمانينات) ومن تأمل غترته وبشته ونعله عرف أنه رجلٌ زاهد غير متعلقٍ بالدنيا، ولا هو من أصحاب المظاهر.
*http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=100373

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:*
ومن قصص ورعه: أن الكلية قد كلفته مرة أن يضع منهجاً لأحد المراحل، وخففوا نصابه التدريسي لأجل ذلك، ليكون عنده شيءٌ من التفرغ لإتمام ذلك المنهج في الوقت المحدد، وبعد أن فرغ من إتمامه -رحمه الله- صرفت له الكلية مكافأة، وهي تصرف له ولغيره ممن يضع المناهج، ويكتب هذه المواد الدراسية، فاستغرب الشيخ من تسليمه هذه المكافأة، وأخذها إلى أحد مسئولي فرع الجامعة ليعيدها، فاعتذر بأدبٍ عن استرداد المبلغ؛ لأن الشيخ قبل بالتكليف، ولوائح الجامعة وأنظمتها تنص على صرف مثل هذه المكافأة، وإعادة المبلغ بعد صرفه فيه إرباك للإدارة المالية هي في غنى عنه..
لم يعجب الشيخ تصرف الكلية بعدم أخذ المال، وذهب إلى مدير الجامعة لإعادة المال الذي حاول بدوره إقناع الشيخ بأحقيته بهذه المكافأة، كما تنص عليه أنظمة الجامعة، فرد الشيخ -رحمه الله- بأن الكلية حينما كلفته بالتأليف خففت عنه نصاب التدريس وأنه استفاد من هذا التخفيف في التأليف وهذا مقابل هذا، فلماذا إذاً يعطى شيئاً إضافياً وهو لا يستحقه، فاقترح عليه مدير الجامعة أن يتصدق بالمبلغ، ولكن حتى هذا الاقتراح لم يقبله، وأصر على إرجاع المبلغ وبعد ذلك تتصرف به الجامعة.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:*
حدثني ضابط مرور، قال: وهذه القصة حصلت معنا، وإذا أردت أن تذكرها فاذكرها، خرج الشيخ مرة مع شخصٍ بسيارته -بسيارة هذا الشخص- يقودها من عنيزة إلى بريدة في مهمة في مشروع خيري، فأسرع السائق المرافق للشيخ، وكان في الطريق نقطة تفتيش على السرعة الزائدة، فأوقفوا السيارة لإعطاء المخالفة، فنظر العسكري في السيارة فإذا فيها الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين فاستحيا، وقال: تفضلوا امشوا، فمشت السيارة، وبعد برهة يسيرة قال الشيخ للذي معه: لماذا أوقفونا؟ قال: لأجل السرعة الزائدة، قال له: ارجع إلى هذه النقطة، فاستدار ورجع على أمر الشيخ، فلما وصل إلى المكان قال لهذا العسكري: لماذا أوقفتنا قبل قليل؟ قال: يا شيخ! كان في سرعة زائدة، قال: ولماذا تركتنا نمضي؟ قال: قلت لعلكم مستعجلون وعندكم مسألة مهمة، قال: لا.
كم هي مخالفة السرعة؟ قال: يا شيخ! لا داعي لذلك! قال: كم هي مخالفة السرعة؟ قال: ثلاثمائة ريال، قال الشيخ: هذه مائة وخمسون مني ومائة وخمسون تأخذها من هذا لأنه خالف، ولأني لم أنصحه، وأصر على دفع المبلغ.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ المنجد:*
ومن احتياطه لأموال المسلمين: أنه سلم مرة رئيس جمعية خيرية كيس تبرعات فيه مال وفير، فلما أخذه هذا وانطلق به إلى سيارته لحقه الشيخ إلى السيارة، وقال: انتبه! إن في الكيس نصف ريال، كأن الشيخ خشي أن ينسوه حين تفريغ الكيس؛ لأنه نصف ريال، وهذه صدقة مسلم قد تقع عند الله موقعاً عظيماً، وهي أمانة، وإذا وكلت ذكر الموكل.
*http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=100373

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأخلاق عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
قال الدكتور ناصر الزهراني:
 جاءه بعض طلبة العلم فشكوا إليه أحد الناس، وبينوا أخطاءه وبعض المخالفات عنده، فبدأ الشيخ يملي كتابا لتوبيخه ونصحه، وأثناء الكتابة قال أحدهم: وإنه يا شيخ يتكلم فيك وينال منك، فقال الشيخ للكاتب: قف واترك الكتابة. 
خشي أن يقال: إن الشيخ ينتقم لنفسه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأخلاق عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
قال الشيخ محمد التركي: 
كان هناك شخص بالدلم يعادي الشيخ ويسبه دائما، والشيخ ساكت عنه، وشاء الله أن يتوفى ذلك الشخص والشيخ بالحج، فلما أُحضر للدفن رفض الإمام الصلاة عليه، فلما حضر الشيخ من الحج وعلم بذلك غضب على إمام المسجد غضبا شديدا ولامه على ذلك ثم توجه إلى قبر المتوفى وصلى عليه ودعا له بخير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف تفقد أحوال المسلمين عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الإخوة من دولة بنين:
 لما قدمت السعودية كانت أمنيتي بعد زيارة البيت الحرام وأداء العمرة زيارة سماحة الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ فلما زرته سألني من أين أنت؟ فقلت له: من (بنين)، فسألني عن رجل من أهالي (بنين) فقلت: ذاك والدي!! ففرح الشيخ وسألني عن حاله وصحته ونشاطه في الدعوة، ثم بدأ يسألني عن بعض الدعاة في بنين ولم أكن أعرف بعضهم!! وكان الشيخ يذكرهم ويذكر القرى التي يدعون فيها وربما لم أعرف بعضها!!.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأخلاق والرحمة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ سلطان بن حمد العويد الداعية بمركز الدعوة بالدمام:
 لقيت الشيخ في ثاني أيام التشريق وهو يرمي الجمرات، فرغبت في سؤاله فحال دوني ودونه العسكر، وكان الشيخ يدعو الله تعالى، فلما انتهى من الدعاء التفت وقال: أين السائل؟ أين السائل؟ وكنت واثقا من أن الشيخ سيدعوني بعد فراغه من الدعاء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأخلاق والرحمة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الشباب:
 بدأت طلب العلم بسبب سماحة الشيخ؛ وذلك أن أمي أرسلتني لسؤال الشيخ سؤالا بعد صلاة الظهر في الرياض، وكان الوقت حارا جدا ذلك اليوم، وبعد الصلاة بقيت خارج المسجد أنتظر الشيخ، حتى خرج ومعه ناس وبجانبه العسكر فاقتربت من الشيخ فمنعي العسكري؛ لأنني طفل، فناديت الشيخ فالتفت إلي وقال: وين الولد؟ فاقتربت منه وقلت له: أمي عندها سؤال واحد، فقال: أولا من ربك؟ فقلت: ربي الله، فقال: أكمل الذي رباني بنعمه، ثم قال: ما دينك؟ فقلت: الإسلام، فقال: ومن نبيك؟ فقلت: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فدعا لي بخير ثم قال: الآن اسأل ولك مائة سؤال!! فتأثرت بذلك خاصة أن الوقت كان حارا وكان الناس حول الشيخ وهو من هو ووقف لطفل .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأخلاق والرحمة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ علي العمران:
 حدثني الشيخ سعيد بن عياش الغامدي رئيس محاكم خميس مشيط ـ متقاعد ـ قائلا: كنت كاتبا عند الشيخ عبدالعزيز في الدلم، وكان الشيخ دائما لا يخرج حتى ينتهي آخر مراجع ويأخرنا كثيرا، وفي ذات يوم أغلقنا السجلات وهممت بالخروج، فدخل بدوي، فقال الشيخ: نجلس نسمع ما يريد، فقلت: يا شيخ الدوام انتهي، قال: نسمع من الرجل، فقلت: الساعة ثلاثة، فقال: نسمع ما يريد لعله قدم من مكان بعيد، فغضبت لذلك غضبا شديدا، وضربت الشيخ على رأسه بدفتر السجلات، ثم هربت، وبعد عدة أيام رجعت للشيخ واعتذرت منه فقبل اعتذاري وكأن شيئا لم يكن، ثم طلبت العلم ودرست حتى دخلت القضاء وصرت رئيس محكمة خميس مشيط، وتعلمت من الشيخ أمورا منها الصبر على المراجعين وتحمل أذاهم، وفي ذات يوم دخل مراجع بعد نهاية الدوام وقد أغلق الكاتب السجلات، فطلبت منه فتح السجل وسماع ما عند الرجل، فغضب الكاتب، وقال: الدوام انتهى، فقلت له: نسمع من الرجل لعله قدم من مكان بعيد، فما شعرت وإلا والكاتب يضربني على رأسي بدفتر السجلات، فتذكرت موقفي مع الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ وهرب الرجل من المحكمة وبعد أيام أرسلت في طلبه وأخبرت الرسول أنني قد عفوت عنه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الرحمة وتفقد أحوال المسلمين عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول الأخ إبراهيم الشهري:
 كنت في مجلس سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله بعد صلاة جمعة، وكان يُقرأ على الشيخ من تفسير ابن كثير، وبعد الدرس فتح مجال الأسئلة والنقاشات، وكان من بين الحضور رجل سوداني استأذن الشيخ بأن يقرأ عليه قصاصة من جريدة الحياة، فسمح له الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ فقرأ: أن الحكومة البنجلاديشية أمرت بترحيل المسلمين البورميين إلى بورما بناء على طلب من الحكومة البورمية، وقد علق الكاتب أن المسلمين سوف يعذبون ويضطهدون من قبل الحكومة النصرانية إذا، ذهبوا إلى هناك وبعد الانتهاء من قراءة الجريدة -وكان الشيخ متأثرا من هذا القصة- فطلب من أحد السكرتارية أن يتصل بقصر خادم الحرمين الشرفين الملك فهد ـ وفقه الله لكل خير وبرـ وكان مساعد الشيخ يجري الاتصالات والشيخ في نفس الوقت يرد على الهاتف الثاني على أسئلة المستفتين، وبعد أكثر من نصف الساعة أعطى السكرتير السماعة للشيخ وقال: الملك على الهاتف، وبعدما أنهى الشيخ المكالمة التي كانت معه أخذ السماعة ليكلم الملك فهد ـ وكان كل من في المجلس مشدودا للمكالمة وهم يستمعون للشيخ رحمه الله يكلم الملك مباشرة ، أخذ الشيخ السماعة فسلم على الملك ثم سأله عن صحته وصحة إخوانه ثم ذكر أن هناك قصاصة جريدة ـ وذكر القصة ـ ثم قال له: نريد منكم أن تشفعوا لهؤلاء المسلمين المستضعفين لدى الحكومة البنجلاديشية بأن لا ترحلهم وأن يتركوهم يعيشون في بنجلاديش، ثم دعا للملك بالتوفيق وأن ينفع الله به الإسلام والمسلمين .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الرحمة بالفقراء عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الإخوة: 
علم جلالة الملك فيصل ـ رحمه الله ـ بديون الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ وأنها من جراء صدقاته ومساعدة الآخرين، فأرسل له وزير المالية آنذاك بملغ وقدره مائة ألف ريال، فلما وصل الوزير للشيخ وأخبره الخبر، رفض الشيخ بشدة قبول المبلغ، فحاول الوزير وغيره مرارا بالشيخ ليقبل المبلغ حتى قبل ـ رحمه الله ـ على شرط أن يكون دينا عليه يخصم من راتبه بمعدل ألفي ريال شهريا، فأرسل الوزير للملك، فقبل بذلك فأخذ الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ المبلغ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الرحمة بالفقراء عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الإخوة ممن خدم الشيخ إبان رئاسته للجامعة الإسلامية في مدينة رسول الله ـ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ :
 كان راتب الشيخ ـ-رحمه الله- خمسة آلاف ريال وكان جل راتبه يصرفه على الفقراء وذوي الحاجات حتى يذهب كل راتبه قبل نهاية الشهر، بل قد يبدأ الشهر وراتب الشيخ قد صرف، بل مرت علينا أيام كان راتب الشيخ قد صرف لعدة أشهر، وذات مرة جاءنا ضيوف وكانت زوج الشيخ على سفر فطلب مني أن أشترى طعاما للضيوف فأخبرته أننا لا نملك مالا، فقال: اقترض من أحد المطاعم القريبة ثم نسدد له، فقلت له: كل المطاعم القريبة اقترضنا منها! فقال: اذهب والله بيسر لك، فذهبت ويسر الله لنا طعاما تلك الليلة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

همة الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول الأستاذ جاد الله فرحات:  
موعد نومه من الساعة الـ 12 ليلا وحتى الساعة الـ 3 فجرا والباقي في قيام وساعة واحدة بعد العصر.
نظامه يستيقظ الساعة الثالثة فجرا فيتوضأ ويصلي ما شاء الله له أن يصلي ولم يعرف عنه أنه أذن المؤذن لصلاة الفجر وهو نائم.. ومن ثم يذهب ليصلي ويذكر الله إلى الشروق ثم يذهب لعمله في الدعوة والإرشاد إلى العصر، ويعود إلى بيته فيصلي العصر ويدخل إلى الصوان المعزول عن البيت وطبعا هذا الصوان مفتوح على مدار الساعة.
والوجبات الثلاث يوميا وبتكاليف الشيخ بن باز شخصيا تكرما منه. ووقت الغداء لا يأكل سوى برتقالة واحدة فقط!!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف البذل عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
 يقول الأستاذ جاد الله فرحات: 
حين تم تكريم الشيخ بجائزة الملك فيصل رحمه الله وكان هو أول شخص يتسلمها فقال الأمير خالد الفيصل: « إن الجائزة لتتشرف بأن يتسلمها شخص مثل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، ثم نزل عن المنصة وقبل رأس الشيخ وسلمه المظروف وكان بداخله شيك بمليون ريال!! فأخذ ابن باز الجائزة ونادي أن يؤتى بالمايكروفون وقال بعد أن حمد الله وأثنى عليه: إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبل الهدية , وأنا أقبلها منكم، ولي الحق بالتصرف بها كما أشاء، ثم نادي مساعده الخاص وقال: اكتب خلف المظروف شيك مصدق لمراكز تحفيظ القرآن الكريم !!وأنا هنا أقول من منا يستطيع فعل مثل هذا العمل وأن يتصدق بمليون ريال تهدى إليه على طبق من ذهب..!!!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول الأستاذ جاد الله فرحات: 
كانت للشيخ محاضرة في القصيم وكانت الساعة الثالثة عصرا فقال لمساعديه نذهب الآن برا والطريق مدته ثلاث ساعات مما يعني أن ساعة النوم بعد العصر ألغيت، وصلوا إلى القصيم ومن محاضرة إلى مقابلة إلى مقابلة إلى مقابلة وانتهوا حين أصبحت الساعة 1 ليلا فقال مساعدوه: لعلك تعبت يا شيخ وتريد أن تنام في أي فندق فقال: لا نتوكل على الله ونرجع إلى الرياض مما يعني أنه لا يوجد نوم!! وهم في الطريق وأتت الساعة الـ 2 ليلا قال الشيخ: لعلكم قد تعبتم. هيا لنخلد إلى الراحة فأوقفوا السيارة في البر وطلب منهم أن يوجهوا وجهه للقبلة لأنه أعمى ومع جمال الليل في البر. وتعب الجميع من الرحلة.

كان لابد من رجل لهذه الليلة فإذا ابن باز قائم يصلي لله والجميع نيام كالموتى، ويقول احد الحضور قمت فرأيت الشيخ ابن باز قائم يصلي ويقرأ ويردد قول الله تعالى: «إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم» وهو يبكي والدمع على وجهه وقال الشاهد: فاحتقرت نفسي.

الشيخ رجل كبير وأنا شاب ولا أقوم مثله. فقام يصلي خلف الشيخ فما لبث أن انتهى من الركعة حتى أغمي علي من التعب وقال: فقمت الثانية فإذا هو على نفس حاله لم يتغير ويقرأ نفس الآية. ونمت الثالثة وعندما قمت رأيته على نفس حاله لم يتغير. فأحس بوجودي فأسرع في إنهاء صلاته وغطى نفسه بسجاده فقمت وأذنت لصلاة الفجر فقام الشيخ من فراشه وقال: الله المستعان.. يؤذن الفجر وأنا على فراشي !!

سبحان الله مع أنه لم ينم. أيضا لم يرد أن يقع في الرياء بالفعل رجال أخلصوا عملهم لله وأحبوا الله فأحبهم وحبب الناس فيهم حتى كان يقال عنه أن ابن باز جسمه فقط في الأرض أما روحه فمع السلف الصالح والصحابة سبحان الله ما أعظم هذا الشيخ.. فقد أنار الأمة بنور علمه الغفير.

رحم الله الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز فقد كان يأتي لقيام الليل وليس معه أحد إلا الله وهذا سر محبة الناس له.. إنها علاقته الخاصة مع الله عز وجل وقيامه لليل.
http://www.masjdalkandry.com/Article.aspx?id=1559

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ومن مواقف الرأفة عند الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول أيمن عبد العزيز أبانمي من طلبة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
ومما شاهدت من تواضع الشيخ أنه مرة كان في أحد دروسه في سطح الحرم فأتت هرة بين الصفوف والشيخ كان يلقي الدرس ، فأوقف الشيخ الدرس وقال: ماذا تريد هذه الهرة؟ لعلها تريد ماء؟ اسقوها الماء ثم قال بعد ذلك فائدة عن حكم سؤر الهرة، ثم قال: هذه فائدة بمناسبة حضور الهرة، فضحك الجميع.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التقوى والأدب عند الشيخ السعدي -رحمه الله-:
يقول ابنه محمد -في كتابه ((مواقف من حياة الشيخ السعدي)): 
كان رحمه الله يحب جبر الخاطر فيفاجيء المريض وكبار السن بالزيارة وإذا علم أن أحداً من أصدقائه أوْلم ذهب إليه جبراً لخاطره..وقبل الدخول عليهم يطرق الباب بالعصا وبقوة حتى يعلم من كان بالداخل أن الشيخ يريد الدخول فمن كان منهم يشرب الدخان بالمجلس يطفئه دون إحراج.
وكان من طريف مايصنعه ويدل على حرصه على دينه أنه كان إذا ذهب إجابة لدعوة يُسِرُّ إلى بعض أصدقائه من طلبة العلم: إذا سمعت الحاضرين أو المدعوين يتكلمون في الناس وأعراضهم أو يتكلمون بكلام فارغ فاسألني سؤالاً أو اذكر مسألة شرعية أو علمية وسوف أقوم بالإجابة عن المسألة..وبهذا يتحول المجلس من مجلس لغو وغيبة وكلام لافائدة منه إلى مجلس علم وفتوى وفائدة؛ فيعم نفعه الجميع في دينهم ودنياهم دون إحراج أحد وهذا من حكمته رحمه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مظاهر التواضع عند الشيخ العلامة حمود بن عقلاء الشعيبي - رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ خباب الحمد:
لقد رأيت في شيخنا حمود العقلاء رحمه الله مظهراً جليلاً من مظاهر التواضع، وعدم تقليله من شأن طلبته، ولو كانوا صغاراً، بل ربَّما سألهم لاستزادة معلوماته.
وأذكر في هذا الصدد أنَّ الشيخ حمود – رحمة الله عليه - سئل عن جماعة (الأحباش)، فقال: معلوماتي عنهم ضئيلة، ثمَّ سأل أحد طلبته الذين يصغرونه بخمسين عاماً على الأقلّ، وقال له حدِّثنا عنهم فلقد سمعت أنَّك معتن ٍ بأخبارهم، فخجل ذلك الشاب وذكر طرفاً يسيراً مِمَّا يعرفه احتراماً لقدر شيخه وجلالته.
http://www.almoslim.net/node/157926

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مظاهر التواضع أيضا عند الشيخ العلامة حمود بن عقلاء الشعيبي - رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ خباب الحمد:
ومن مظاهر تواضعه العجيب الذي انبهرت منه، أنَّني كنت أقرأ عليه في مزرعته كتاب: (تجريد التوحيد المفيد) للإمام المقريزي رحمه الله، وكنا بصيف شديد الحرارة جداً، حتَّى أنني وقت قراءتي عليه كنت آخذ معي مروحة من قش أُرَوِّحُ بها عنه؛ لكي يتحرك الهواء من شدَّة الحر، وحينما كنت أقرأ عليه - وكان ضريراً - قام من مجلسه وذهب ما يقارب أربعة أمتار فقلت له: 
شيخنا ... أحسن الله إليك ... هل من خدمة أقدمها إليك؟ 
فقال لي باللهجة النجدية: (خلِّك جالس)... 
ثم قام فشرب ماء وأتى لي بكأس ماء بارد وقال لي اشرب فالجو حار..... قام الرجل وهو أعمى وشرب ماء ولم يطلب مني أن آتي له بالماء ثمَّ أتي لي بكأس ماء فما أجمله وأجمل تواضعه .... قدَّس الله روحه ونوَّر ضريحه وصبَّ عليه من شآبيب برِّه....

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة عند العلامة محمد بن سليمان العليط:
يقول الشيخ خباب الحمد:
ومن عجيب جلدِه في مجال نشر العلم والتعليم أنه جلس للتدريس في مسجده (مسجد المطوع) شرق سوق الخضار في بريدة بمدينة القصيم، وكان يجلس على هذه الحالة منذ خمسين عاماً (!!) ويخص بهذا الجلوس طلبة العلم، وكانت جلساته على ثلاثة أوقات: فالجلسة الأولى من طلوع الشمس والجلسة الثانية بعد الظهر والثالثة بعد العشاء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع والأدب عند العلامة ناصر الطريري:
يقول الشيخ خباب الحمد:
كنت أحبُّ درسه جداً حيث كان يتيح لنا أربع أيام في الأسبوع لقراءة كتاب زاد المستقنع عليه بعد صلاة العصر، ولم أتغيَّب عن درسه ولله الحمد إلاَّ مرَّة واحدة، وحينما سألني عن سبب غيابي - وقد كنت معذوراً فيه - أعاد علي شرح ما فاتني في ذلك الدرس مرَّة أخرى، وقد كان بإمكانه أن يحيلني لرفيقي في الطلب الذي كنت أذهب وإياه للقراءة عليه، إلاَّ أنَّه جزاه الله عني خيراً، لم يكل ولم يملَّ بل أعاد علي شرح الدرس السابق كاملاً.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع والأدب أيضا عند العلامة ناصر الطريري:يقول الشيخ خباب الحمد:
​وحينما أتممت قراءة كتاب زاد المستقنع عليه، وطلبت منه قراءة الروض المربع في شرح زاد المستقنع، ذكر لي أنَّه يشرحه لأحد طلابه وقت العصر، فبيَّنت له أنَّ وقتي لا يسمح لي بالمجيء إليه عصراً بسبب الدوام الطويل الذي يأخذ من وقتي الكثير، فكان يسمح لي أن آتيه في بيته ومنزله بعد صلاة الفجر، وحينما كنت أتأخر عليه لدقائق -غفر الله لي!- كنت أراه خارجاً من بيته ينتظرني ويقول لي: عساك بخير ... تأخرت ... عسى ما هو شر.... كان يخجلني من فرط أدبه وتواضعه جزاه الله خيرا وما أنا إلا بمنزلة أحفاده أمام قامته وعلمه ونبله جزاه الله خيرا وبارك لنا فيه ... آمين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع عند العلامة ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ خباب الحمد:
من جميل تواضعه رحمة الله عليه أنني كنت أراه يأتي مبكراً قبل حين موعد درسه، في بعض المساجد التي كانت تقوم فيها بعض الدورات العلمية كمسجد الإمام ابن المديني في الرياض، ولربما كان أحد الأشياخ - أحدهم الشيخ عبد المحسن الزامل - لا يزال يشرح لطلابه لأنَّ وقت الشيخ ابن جبرين لم يبدأ بعد، فيقعد الشيخ ابن جبرين كالتلميذ مطأطئ الرأس، حتى ينتهي الشيخ من درسه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الرحمة والشفقة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول محمد بن موسى الموسى: 
في يوم من الأيام، طلب مني أحد السائقين لدى سماحة الشيخ أن يتصل عبر الهاتف بأهله خارج البلاد، أي: يريد الاتصال من الهاتف الذي في منزل سماحة الشيخ، فقلت له: لا بد من الاستئذان من سماحته. فأتيت إلى سماحة الشيخ وقلت له: فلان طلب مني الإذن له بالاتصال بأهله، فقال سماحته: لعلك منعته؟ فقلت: لا بد من إذن سماحتكم. فقال: اتركه يتصل، لا تمنعوهم، ارحموهم، أما لكم أولاد؟ أعوذ بالله، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((من لا يَرحم لا يُرحم)).
http://www.dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/574

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الحلم عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
قبل سنتين مِن وفاته رحمه الله، كان في الطَّائف، وفي يومٍ مِن الأيَّام جاء سماحته مِن الدَّوام، ودخل مجلسه، فحيَّا الجموع التي كانت تأتي كالعادة إليه، وفي هذه الأثناء دخل عليه رجلٌ ثائر، ومعه أوراق يطلب فيها شفاعة الشَّيخ؛ ليحصل على مال؛ ليتزوَّج، فشرع الرَّجل يتكلَّم بصوت مرتفعٌ أزعج الحاضرين في المجلس، فوجَّهه سماحة الشَّيخ بما يلزم، وقال: اذهب إلى فلان في بلدكم الفلاني، واطلب منه أن يكتب لكم تزكية، ويقوم باللَّازم، ثمَّ يرفعه إلينا، ونحن نكمل اللَّازم، ونرفع إلى أحد المحسنين في شأنك.
فقال الرَّجل: يا شيخ ارفعها إلى المسؤول الفلاني -يعني أحد المسؤولين الكبار- فقال سماحة الشَّيخ: ما يكون إلَّا خير، فرفع الرَّجل صوته، وأخذ يكرِّر: لابدَّ أن ترفعها إلى فلان، وما زال يردِّد، وما زال الشَّيخ يلاطفه، ويرْفق به، ويعِدُه بالخير، حتى إنَّ الحاضرين تكدَّروا، وبدا الغضب مِن على وجوههم، بل إنَّ بعضهم هَمَّ بإخراج الرَّجل، ولكنَّهم تأدَّبوا بحضرة الشَّيخ. ولم يرغبوا بالتَّقدُّم بين يديه. فقال الرَّجل: يا شيخ! عمري يزيد على الخمسين، وما عندي زوجة، وما بقي مِن عمري إلَّا القليل، فتبسَّم سماحة الشَّيخ، وقال: يا ولدي إن شاء الله، ستتزوَّج، ويزيد عمرك إن شاء الله على التَّسعين، وسنعمل ما نستطيع في تلبية طلبك.
فما كان مِن ذاك الرَّجل الثائر المستوفز   إلَّا أن تَبلَّجت أساريره، وأقبل على سماحة الشَّيخ، وأخذ برأس الشَّيخ يُقَبِّله، ويدعو له، فلمَّا همَّ بالانصراف، ودَّع الشَّيخ، فقال له سماحته: لا نسمح لك؛ غداؤك معنا، فقال: يا شيخ أنا على موعد، فقال له الشَّيخ: هذا الهاتف اعتذر، فما زال يحاول التَّخلُّص، وما زال سماحة الشَّيخ يلحُّ عليه بتناول الغداء، ولم يقبل سماحته الاعتذار إلَّا بعد لَأْيٍ  وجَهْد.
حينئذٍ تعجَّب الحاضرون مِن تحمُّل الشَّيخ، وأصبحت تُرَى الدَّهشة بادية على وجوههم، فكأنَّه أعطاهم درسًا عمليًّا في فضل الحِلْم، وحميد عاقبته.
http://www.dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/501

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
في يوم من الأيام جاء الملك فيصل إلى المدينة النبوية، فأراد الشيخ ابن باز أن يزوره، ولم تكن لديه سيارة؛ إذ كانت سيارته تحتاج إلى بعض الإصلاح، فأخبروا سماحته بذلك، فقال: خذوا سيارة أجرة، فاستأجروا له، وذهبوا إلى الملك.
ولما عاد سماحة الشيخ إلى منزله، أُخبر الملك فيصل بأنَّ الشيخ جاء بسيارة أجرة، فتكدَّر الملك كثيرًا وأرسل إلى سماحة الشيخ سيارة، وأخبره بتكدره، ولما أُخبر سماحة الشيخ بذلك قال: ردوها، لا حاجة لنا بها، سيارتنا تكفينا.
فقيل له: يا سماحة الشيخ هذه من الملك، وأنت تستحقها، فأنت تقوم بعملٍ عظيم، ومصلحةٍ عامة، والذي أرسلها ولي الأمر، وإذا رددتها ستكون في نفسه، والذي أراه أن تقبلها.
فقال سماحة الشيخ: دعني أصلي الاستخارة، فصلى، وبعد الصلاة قال: لا بأس نأخذها، وكتب للملك، ودعا له.
http://dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/1574

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
أنه كان رحمه الله إذا احتاج، أن يملأ قلمه بالحبر من الدواة من مكتبة الجامعة؛ ليقوم باستعماله فيما يخص عمل الجامعة؛ فإنَّه قبل أن ينصرف يفرغ ما تبقَّى في قلمه من الحبر في الدواة؛ لأنه يخصُّ الجامعة.
http://dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/1574

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
أنَّه في شهر شوال من العام الهجري 1417، استضافته جامعة الإمام في دورة المبتعثين إلى الخارج، وقد تزامن ذلك مع اجتماع هيئة كبار العلماء، فاعتذر الشيخ عن المحاضرة إلا أن يأذن له سماحة العلامة رئيس هيئة كبار العلماء عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز؛ فأذن له فحضر، وفي نهاية المحاضرة طُلب منه أن يوقع على ورقة يستلم بموجبها مكافأة مالية مقابل إلقاء المحاضرة، فأخذ الشيخ الورقة ومزقها وقال: نحن محسوبون الآن على هيئة كبار العلماء.
http://dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/1574

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب عند الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -:
يقول أحد طلبته:
أنه دعيَ لافتتاح " تسجيلات إسلامية " ضخمة ، وبينما هو يتجول في أنحائها إذ يلاحظ أنه قد جعل لكل صاحب أشرطة من المشايخ لوحة كبيرة فيها اسمه ، وبمروره على " زاوية " الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رأى أن لوحة اسمه صغيرة ! فأنكر عليهم الشيخ رحمه الله غاية الإنكار ! وأمرهم بتكبير لوحة الشيخ أو تصغير لوحات المشايخ الآخرين .
وكان ذلك ، ففي اليوم التالي جاء الناس إلى " التسجيلات " وقد جعلوا لوحة الشيخ مثل أخواتها !

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف النجدة عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد الأخوة:
أنه قد سافر شباب من " الأردن " إلى العمرة ، وفي " خيبر " قدَّر الله عليهم حادثاً صدموا به عمود الإنارة ! فهرعت الشرطة لمكان الحادث ، وأصروا على السائق أن يدفع تكاليف العمود وكانوا قد قدَّروا ذلك بـ ( 21000 ) واحد وعشرون ألف ريال !
وهذا السائق – ومعه المعتمرون – لا يقدرون على دفع مثل هذا المبلغ !
فحجز الشرطة جواز سفر السائق لحين تدبير المبلغ ودفعه عند رجعتهم من أداء العمرة .
فغلب الشباب على أمرهم وفكروا في طريقة تحصيل المبلغ ، فلم يكن أمامهم إلا عرض الموضوع على بعض المشايخ ، فكان أن ذهب واحدٌ منهم – وهو الذي حدثني بالقصة – إلى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في غرفته في الحرم المكي بعد صلاة العصر .
فعرف الشيخ منه القصة ، وقال له : " تعال غداً وإن شاء الله يصير خير " !
قال الشاب : فلم أرجع للشيخ لأنني عرفت أن المبلغ كبير ، والشيخ لا يعرفنا ، ولم يُعرف عن الشيخ أنه يساعد في مثل هذه الأمور ، لكنني ذهبت – والكلام لمحدثي – تحقيقاً لرغبة الشباب في أن أكلِّم الشيخ فقط.
ثم رجع القوم إلى " الأردن " ، وكان لا بدَّ من المرور على " خيبر " ! لأخذ الجواز، ولعلَّ الله أن يكون قد رقق قلوبهم فيسقطوا عنا المبلغ .
ولما دخل الشباب إلى المركز أصرَّ الضابط على إحضار المبلغ كاملاً وإلا لا سفر ، فإن أرادوا السفر فمن غير السائق !!
تحيَّر الشباب وسائقهم ! ماذا يفعلون ؟
توجهوا للشاب الذي ذهب للشيخ ابن عثيمين فقالوا له : ألم تذهب أنت للشيخ ماذا قال لك ؟ قال : قال : تعال غداً !!
قالوا : فهل ذهبتَ له ؟ قال : لا !!
قالوا : اتَّصل به لعل الله أن يكون الفرج على يديه ونحن محبوسون عن أهلنا هنا ونحن في آخر أيام رمضان !!
قال : فاتَّصلتُ بالشيخ في غرفته فردَّ عليَّ وأخبرته بحالنا !
قال : أنت الشاب الأردني ؟؟!!
قلت : نعم يا شيخ !
قال : ألم أقل لك تعال في الغد ، لـمَ لـمْ تأتِ ؟
قال : استحييتُ !
قال : فلمَ كلمتني إذن ؟؟! على كل حال : المبلغ كان جاهزاً في اليوم نفسه !!!!!
فلم يصدِّق صاحبي الخبر ، وكاد الشباب أن يطيروا فرحاً – ومعهم السائق بالطبع ! - .
قال الشاب : والحل يا شيخ ؟
قال الشيخ : أنا أحوِّل المبلغ للمركز ، وأطلب منهم أن ييسروا أمركم وترجعوا إلى أهليكم قبل العيد!!
قال الشيخ : أعطني الضابط المسؤول !
كلَّم الضابطُ الشيخ بنوع من اللامبالاة !
قال الشيخ : المبلغ عندي وأعطني رقم حسابكم وأنا أحوله لكم وأطلقوا الشباب وسائقهم ليذهبوا إلى أهليهم !
ردَّ الضابط بقلة أدب : آسفين يا شيخ ! لا بدَّ من إحضار المبلغ نقداً وإلا فلن يسافروا ولن يرجعوا!!
غضب الشيخ جدّاً من الضابط ، وقال : أقول لك المبلغ عندي دعهم يذهبوا إلى أهليهم !!
رفض الضابط مرة أخرى !
أغلق الشيخ السماعة .
قال الشاب : فما هي إلا لحظات إلا والمركز ينقلب رأساً على عقب!!
ما الخطب ؟؟
إنه أمير المدينة !! – الأمير عبد المجيد – اتصل يسأل عن الضابط الذي رفض طلب الشيخ وبدأ يهدد ويتوعد بالعقوبة !!
حاول الضباط وأفراد الشرطة التستر على زميلهم !! 
ورأى الشباب تغير العنجهية بصورة سريعة ومذهلة ! إلى رقة وأدب !
فأمرهم أمير المدينة بإطلاق الشباب وسائقهم فوراً وتصليح العمود على حساب الدولة !!
لا يتصور أحد مدى فرحة الشباب بهذا الخبر ! فشكروا للشيخ جهوده ووقفته معهم وارتفعت أصواتهم بالدعاء للشيخ ، وأكبروا في الأمير احترامه للعلماء وتقديره لمكانتهم في موقف لن ينساه أحد منهم ما عاش أبداً !

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف النجدة عند العلامة ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله-:
يقول الأخ وليد الحسين:
ولقد لمستُ حرص الشيخ على طلابه منذ بداية ملازمتي له ، وذلك عندما قصدت هذه البلاد المباركة – المملكة العربية السعودية – قبل ثلاث عشرة سنة ، وقد صحبتُ معي القليل من المال حتى نفد ، ولم يبق عندي منه شيء فصبَّرتُ نفسي ، وأيقنتُ أن الله سيفرج هذا الضيق :
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظن أنها لا تفرج
حتى إذا ما مضى أسابيع ، وأنا أعيش هذا الضيق ، فإذا بالشيخ يناديني بعد صلاة الفجر ، وبيده مبلغ من المال ليس بالقليل ، ويعلم الله أنني لم أشكُ له حالي ، ولكنه الفرج من الله .
وبعد مدة من الزمن نفد ما عندي من المال ، فخشيتُ أن أكون قد أحرجتُ الشيخ في مساعدته لي ، أو يظن أنني لازمته من أجل المال ، فقررتُ أن أرحل ، وأجمع مالاً أتقوى به على طلب العلم ، فرحلتُ إلى " الدمام " – حيث معارفي – وتركتُ رسالة للشيخ بيَّنتُ فيها سبب ارتحالي ، فساءه ذلك جدّاً ، وحاول أن يتعرف على عنواني ، فتيسر له الحصول عليه وعلى رقم هاتفي ، واتصل بي هاتفيّاً! وألزمني بالرجوع ، وألحَّ عليَّ ، فأجبتُه إلى طلبه وأنا في حرج ، واستأنفتُ ملازمتي له .
وكان حفظه الله – والآن نقول : رحمه الله – لا يبخل عليَّ وعلى زملائي من المغتربين بالإنفاق علينا، ومتابعة أحوالنا ، وتذليل الصعاب التي تواجهنا . أ.هـ
" مجلة الحكمة " عدد 2 ، ص 47 .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الحبيب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في طلب العلم والعبادة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول أحد كتّاب الشيخ:
 ذهبت أنا وإياه إلى مكة وجلست أقرأ عليه المعاملات بعد العشاء إلى حدود الساعة الحادية عشر ليلا. فقال سماحة الشيخ بأدبه وتواضعه يبدو أننا تعبنا، الشيخ ما تعب ولكن الذي تعب هو الموظف، فالشيخ بأدبه ما أراد أن يقول للموظف هل تعبت، فقال يبدو أننا تعبنا. يقول الموظف فقلت له نعم يا شيخ. قال إذا ننام، يقول فوضعت المعاملات وقام الشيخ يصلي. يقول قمت فصليت ما كتب الله لي ثم نمت. فاستيقظت بعد الثانية عشرة فإذا الشيخ يصلي، ثم استيقظت قبل الفجر فإذا الشيخ يصلي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف النجدة عند الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-:
يقول الشيخ ناصر العمر:
حدثني أحد الموظفين بدار الإفتاء منذ عدة سنوات فيقول: جاءت رسالة من الفلبين لسماحة الشيخ: فإذا فيه امرأة تقول أن زوجي مسلم أخذوه النصارى فألقوه في بئر، فأصبح أطفالي يتامى، وأصبحت أرملة وليس لي أحد بعد الله جل وعلا. وسألت من يمكن أن اكتب له في الأرض ؟ قالوا لا يوجد إلا الشيخ عبد العزيز أبن باز، فآمل أن تساعدني. كتب عليها الشيخ للجهات المسؤولة في دار الإفتاء لمساعدتها، فجاءته إجابة أن يا سماحة الشيخ لا يوجد بند من البنود عندنا لمساعدة امرأة وضع زوجها في البئر، فالبنود المالية محددة، فيقول الشيخ لكاتبه، أكتب مع التحية لأمين الصندوق أن أخصم من راتبي عشرة لآلاف ريال وأرسله إلى هذه المرأة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف النجدة والإنفاق عند العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -:
يقول د. عبد الله الموسى:
وأذكر أنني في إحدى زياراتي له في منـزله عندما كنت أدْرس في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أنه أخذ بيدي إلى " مختصر " له فقال : يا عبد الله أنا وأنت هنا ولا يرانا إلا الله خُذ هذا المال ، وكان كبيراً ، وهو من مالي الخاص ! واشتر به مصاحف ووزعها على المحتاجين في السجون الأمريكية ، وأنت مسؤول عن الشراء وعن التوزيع ، وأسألك بالله ألا تبلِّغ بهذا أحداً !!. ولم أبلِّغ بهذا أحداً منذ وقته إلى الآن ، أما وقت انتقل الشيخ إلى الرفيق الأعلى فلا أرى بأسا أن أذكر أنه كان من المنفقين في السراء والضراء ، وكان لا يريد علم الناس بذلك ، رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأجزل له المثوبة والعطاء .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع والأدب عند العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -:
جاء في كتاب: ((وقفات من حياة الشيخ ابن عثيمين)) (21):
لما أفتى الشيخ رحمه الله بفتيا معلومة اتهمه بعض الناس بتهم شتى، تتعلق باعتقاده ! والشيخ مقتنع بما قال وله في ذلك سلف مثل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
وفي مرَّة زاره شبابٌ من طلبة العلم ومعهم أسئلة ، ومن ضمن تلك الأسئلة ما يتعلق بتلك الفتوى ، وما قيل في الشيخ – رحمه الله - .
فأجاب الشيخ ، ومن ضمن إجابته قال : إن الناس إذا رأوا إنساناً مشهوراً ! تكلموا عليه وطعنوا فيه حسداً من عند أنفسهم … إلخ .
وراح الشباب ومعهم التسجيل .
وفي الليل اتصل الشيخ رحمه الله بالشاب الذي أحضرهم إليه طالباً منه الشريط !!
فاستغرب الشاب – أولاً – اتصال الشيخ ، واستغرب أكثر من هذا الطلب !!
فطلب الشاب التوضيح من الشيخ عن سبب طلبه الشريط قال الشيخ : هناك كلمة قلتُها ما كان ينبغي لي قولها ! وأرى أن تحذف من الشريط ! وهي قولي " إنساناً مشهوراً " !! فهذه فيها تزكية للنفس أرى أن تحذف !!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحم الله علماءنا وأطال أعمار من بقي منهم ونفع بهم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في العبادة للإمام ابن باز - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد - حفظه الله -:
أذكرُ أنّه في سنةٍ من السّنوات لمّا كان في الجامعة دخلتُ معه إلى المسجد النّبويّ بعد أذان الظُّهر، وكنتُ بجواره، فصلّى أربعَ ركعاتٍ وأنا صلّيتُ ركعتين، ومعلومٌ أنّه جاءَ أنّ السّننَ الرّاتبةَ عشرٌ وأنّها اثنتا عشرة والأكملُ هو اثنتا عشرة، ولمّا سلّم التفتَ إليَّ وقال: أنتَ ما صلّيتَ إلاّ ركعتين، فقلتُ: نعم، فقال: إنّ الاثنتي عشرة هي الأكملُ والأفضلُ.
فكان رحمه الله ملازماً لما هو الأكملُ والأفضلُ، وينبِّهُ ويرشدُ ويلفتُ النّظرَ إلى تحصيل الأكمل والأفضل رحمه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في العبادة للإمام ابن باز - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد - حفظه الله -:
كان رحمه الله عاملاً بعلمه، وثمرةُ العلمِ العملُ، فكان كثيرَ الذِّكْرِ لله عزّ وجلّ، وكثيرَ الدُّعاء، وكان ملازماً للحجِّ، وقد حجّ سبعاً وأربعين حجّةً رحمه الله، عرفتُ هذا لمّا زارَ منطقةَ الباحة في عام ألف وأربعمائة في شعبان سُئل، وكان من جواب السُّؤال أن ذكرَ عمرَهُ وأنّه في ذلك الوقت يبلغُ السّبعين من العُمُرِ، وأنّه حجّ ثمانياً وعشرين حَجَّةً، أخبرني بذلك أحدُ الحاضرين، وكان مواصلاً للحجّ حتّى العام الذي قبل العام الذي انصرمَ وهو العامُ الثّامنُ عشر بعد الأربعمائة والألف، فيُضافُ إلى الثّمان والعشرين تسعَ عشرة حَجَّةً، فيكونُ عددُ الحَجّات التي حجّها رحمه الله سبعاً وأربعين حَجَّةً.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في العبادة للإمام ابن باز - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد - حفظه الله -:
ومِمَّا وقفتُ عليه مِمَّا يدلّ على عظم عنايته بالعبادة والاشتغال بها أنّه في عام سبعةٍ وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألفٍ في آخر شهر ذي القعدة ذهبتُ من المدينة إلى مكّة لحاجةٍ تتعلّقُ بالعمل إذ كنتُ نائبَه في الجامعة الإسلاميّة، وبتُّ عنده تلك اللّيلة في منزله، وكان في بيته مكان مستطيل، فكان يمشي فيه ذاهباً آيباً ويقرأُ القرآنَ، يريدُ أن يتحرّك ويقرأ القرآنَ الكريم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في العبادة للإمام ابن باز - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد - حفظه الله -:
وأذكرُ أيضاً لمّا ذهب إلى القصيم في عام خمسةٍ وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف ليتزوّج من هناك كنتُ مع المشايخ الذين ذهبُوا معه، ولمّا كنّا في أثناء الطّريق في وادٍ من الأودية فيه شجرٌ، وفي وسط النّهار كسفت الشّمسُ فقام فصلّى بنا صلاةَ الكسوف في ذلك الوادي، رحمه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد والتواضع عند العلامة بن عثيمين - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب - حفظه الله -:
كان - رحمه الله - يُقدِّم اللحمَ للطعام ويأكل هو الطعام الأدنى منه.
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=34454

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند الشيخ أبي ذر القلموني - حفظه الله -:
يقول الأخ أبو مسلم:
مما قرأته عن الشيخ: أنه بعد درس من دروسه عزم عليه أحد الحضور أن يوصله بالموتوسكل، وقَبِلَ الشيخُ دعوتَه، ثم وَهُمْ في الطريق سأله الشيخُ: أين تعمل؟ قال: في البنك الفلاني، فقال له الشيخ: قف، ونزل وأكمل المسيرة علي رجليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد والتواضع عند العلامة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ  - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ ناصر بن حمد الفهد:
قد صحبته ثمانية عشر عاماً ما سمعته يوماً قال عن نفسه (الشيخ) أو (المفتي) حتى لو كان ينقل الخبر عن غيره بل كان إذا ذكر اسمه ذكره مجرداً إلا مرة واحدة فقط وذلك عندما استضاف أحد وجهاء الخليج الصالحين فأراد مني أن أتصل له على الفندق ليحجز له فيه ، فلما كلم موظف الفندق-وكان مصرياً- قال له : معك محمد بن إبراهيم، فلم يعرفه، فقال:محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، فلم يعرفه ، فردد عليه مراراً فلم يعرفه ، فقال: المفتي، فلما انتهت المكالمة قال:هداه الله ، ألزمني أن نقول هذه الكلمة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف علو الهمة والمحافظة على الوقت عند العلامة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ ناصر بن حمد الفهد:
ومن حرصه على الاستفادة من الوقت أنه كان يحرص على الفائدة حتى في نزهاته، ومن ذلك أننا خرجنا معه مرة لـ(روضة نورة) في عام 1374هـ وكان معه في تلك الرحلة أحمد ابن قاسم فكان يطلب منه أن يقرأ عليه بعض الكتب ، وأذكر من تلك الكتب في تلك الرحلة :مسودة كتاب (دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آي الكتاب) للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى وكان قد أعطى الشيخ محمداً مسودتها ليراجعها فراجعها في تلك الرحلة، ومنه كتاب في (التعزير) لمؤلف مصري يدعى الشرباصي ، وخرجنا معه أيضاً في رحلة عام 1377هـ لروضة (أم حجول) قرب (رماح) وعام 1383هـ لـ(بطين ضرمى) وفي كل هذه الرحلات كان يصطحب معه بعض تلاميذه الذين يقرؤون عليه بعض الكتب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب والتواضع عند العلامة السعدي - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن العدوي:
كان رحمه الله يأتي إلى المعهد بانتظام يوم الثلاثاء من كل أسبوع وكان يخلع نعليه عند دخول الفصل أثناء الدرس مع أن في نجد لا يخلعون نعالهم عند دخول المسجد ولا عند الصلاة ولكنه الأدب الراقي واحترام العلم ومجلسه، ثم يدخل آخر صف ويجلس فيه وكأنه أحد طلاب هذا الفصل، ويكرر هذا العمل في أكثر من فصل ويستمع إلى أكثر من مدرس.
مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد (44).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الورع عند العلامة السعدي - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن العدوي:
وكان من سيرته - عليه رحمة الله - أنه في موسم الحصاد تأتي إليه ثمار النخيل والبساتين التي وقفها أصحابها على المسجد الجامع ليؤدي رسالته الإسلامية العظيمة، فكان الشيخ يجمع كل هذه الثمار في المسجد ويوزعها على الفقراء والمساكين ولا يأخذ تمرة واحدة يدخلها فاه أو ينقلها إلى بيته.
مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد (44).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الهمة في الدعوة إلى الله عند العلامة السعدي - رحمه الله -:
يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن العدوي:
كان يصلي الفجر بالناس ثم يجلس لأداء الدرس حتى تطلع الشمس ويذهب بعد ذلك إلى بيته حتى الضحوة الكبرى فيعود إلى المسجد يعلم أبناه الفقه والتفسير والحديث والعقيدة والنحو والصرف في دروس منتظمة وكتب اختارها لطلابه ويستمر معهم حتى صلاة الظهر فيصلي بالناس ويعود إلى بيته يستريح فيه إلى صلاة العصر ثم يذهب إلى المسجد فيصلي العصر بالناس ويعطيهم عقب الصلاة وهم جلوس بعض الأحكام الفقهية في دقائق لا تؤخرهم عن الإنصراف سعياً وراء أرزاقهم وعندما تغرب الشمس يصلي بالناس المغرب ويجلس للدرس حتى يصلي العشاء. ويتكرر ذلك في كل يوم.
مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد (44).

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خير موضوع جميل .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خير موضوع جميل .


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الكريم عبد العزيز، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا

----------


## وليد القادري

_بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك_

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> _بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك_


وفيكم بارك أخانا الحبيب وليد، وأهلًا ومرحبًا بك في مجلسكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف علو الهمة في طلب العلم عند العلامة المحدِّث الألباني - رحمه الله -:
جاء في موقع الدرر السنية:
كان الألباني همته عالية، وشغفه بالعلم ليس له حدود في عصر وصف بــ(عصر الفتن والغوايا وخساسة الهمم، عصر الزهد في العلم، والقصور في طلبه)  . فقيض الله لهذه الأمة عالما (بكَّر في طلبه للعلم ودوَّنه، وصبر على تلقيه صبرًا طويلًا، وحرَّض شباب الأمة على طلبه، ودلَّهم على مصادره ومظانه)  . فاهتم بعلم الحديث وأصبح شغله الشاغل (حتى كان يغلق محله ويذهب إلى المكتبة الظاهرية، ويبقى فيها اثنتي عشرة ساعة، لا يفتر عن المطالعة والتعليق والتحقيق، إلا أثناء فترات الصلاة، وكان يتناول طعامه البسيط في المكتبة في كثير من الأحيان فيها... ولهذا قدرته إدارة المكتبة، فخصصت له غرفة خاصة به؛ ليقوم فيها مع بعض أمهات المصادر بأبحاثه العلمية المفيدة، فكان يدخل قبل الموظفين صباحًا، وفي بعض الأحيان كان من عادة الموظفين الانصراف إلى بيوتهم ظهرًا ثم لا يعودون؛ ولكن الشيخ يبقى في المكتبة ما شاء الله له البقاء فربما يصلي العشاء ثم ينصرف. وإنَّ كلَّ من رآه في المكتبة يعرف مدى اجتهاده وحرصه على الاستفادة من وقته... وكان يجيب عن بعض الأسئلة التي توجه إليه، وهو ينظر في الكتاب، دون أن يرفع بصره إلى محدثه، بأوجز عبارة تؤدي إلى الغرض...)  .
(ويقول محمد بن إبراهيم الشيباني: الشيخ لم تسنح له الفرصة ليكتب قصة حياته بنفسه؛ لانشغاله بطلب العلم والتنقل في فنونه، وإلا لأصبحت قصته مؤثرة حزينة مبكية، وقد قال لي يومًا: لو كان عندي فسحة من الوقت، لكتبت ما لم تسمع به من القصص.
ومن شدة العنت والفقر الذي عاشه الشيخ، أنه كان لا يملك قيمة ورقة يشتريها ليسودها بما مَنَّ الله تعالى عليه من علم فيها، فكان يطوف في الشوارع والأزقة  يبحث عن الأوراق الساقطة فيها من هنا وهناك؛ ليكتب على ظهرها).
http://dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/1086

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف علو الهمة عند العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي - رحمه الله -:
جاء في موقع الدرر السنية:
محمد الأمين الشنقيطي صاحب (أضواء البيان) (حفظ القرآن في بيت أخواله وعمره عشر سنوات، وتعلم رسم المصحف العثماني عن ابن خاله وقرأ عليه التجويد في مقرأ نافع برواية ورش، وقالون من رواية أبي نشيط، وعمره ست عشرة سنة... وقد صور الشيخ شدة انشغاله في شأن طلب العلم في شبابه، بقوله رحمه الله: ومما قلت في شأن طلب العلم، وقد كنت في أخريات زمني في الاشتغال بطلب العلم دائم الاشتغال به عن التزويج؛ لأنه ربما عاق عنه، وكان إذ ذاك بعض البنات ممن يصلح لمثلي يرغب في زواجي ويطمع فيه، فلما طال اشتغالي بطلب العلم عن ذلك المنوال، أيست مني، فتزوجت ببعض الأغنياء، فقال لي بعض الأصدقاء: إن لم تتزوج الآن من تصلح لك؛ تزوجت عنك ذوات الحسب والجمال، ولم تجد من يصلح لمثلك. يريد أن يُعجلني عن طلب العلم، فقلت في ذلك هذه الأبيات:
دعاني الناصحون إلى النكاح
غداة تزوجت بيض الملاحقالوا لي تزوج ذات دلٍّ
خلوب اللحظ جائلة الوشاح  ضحوكًا عن مؤشرة رقاق
تمج الراح بالماء القراح  
كأن لحاظها رشقات نبل
تذيق القلب آلام الجراحولا عجب إذا كانت لحاظ
لبيضاء المحاجر كالرماحفكم قتلت كميا ذا دلاص  

ضعيفات الجفون بلا سلاحفقلت لهم دعوني إن قلبي
من الغيِّ  الصُّراح اليوم صاحولي شغل بأبكار عذارى
كأن وجوهها غرر الصحاحأبيت مفكرًا فيها فتضحي
لفهم الفدم خافضة الجناح)http://dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/1086

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد عند العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي - رحمه الله -:
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في " حلية طالب العلم " :
 قد كان شيخنا محمد الأمين الشنقيطيُّ المتوفى في 17/12/1393هـ رحمه الله تعالى متقلِّلاً من الدنيا، وقد شاهدته لا يعرف فئات العملة الورقية، وقد شافَهَني بقوله :" لقد جئت من البلاد - شنقيط - ومعي كنزٌ قَلَّ أن يوجد عند أحد، وهو (القناعة)، ولو أردت المناصب، لعرفت الطريق إليها، ولكني لا أُوثر الدنيا على الآخرة، ولا أبذلُ العلم لنيل المآرب الدنيوية.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال الأخ خزانة الأدب:
حدثني بهما شاهد عيان ثقة، وذكر أنه شهدهما بنفسه مع أن لقاءاته بالشيخ كانت متباعدة:

(1) جاء عدد من الأمريكيين السود إلى السعودية، لعلهم ثلاثة أو أربعة، وجعلوا رحلة المغادرة تمر بالرياض لبضع ساعات أملاً بلقاء الشيخ. وطلبوا من محدثي ترتيب الأمر. فاعتذر مدير مكتب الشيخ بأن الشيخ مشغول هذا اليوم، وإن جاؤوا إلى المكتب فلعل الله ييسر الأمر. 
فجاؤوا بعد صلاة الظهر، وكان الشيخ مجتمعًا باللجنة الدائمة لهيئة كبار العلماء (الاجتماع العادي).
فلما علم بقدومهم قطع الاجتماع وقال: هؤلاء ضيوف ولهم حق، وطلب دخولهم. 
فدخلوا وسلموا عليه وعلى العلماء، وطلب لهم القهوة والبخور، ولاطفهم بكلمات قليلة، وحفظ أسمائهم! 
ثم قال: اسبقونا إلى المنزل! وأمر بدفع نفقة الفندق.
وأثناء وليمة الغداء وبعدها جلس معهم ونصحهم وأجاب على أسئلتهم.
ثم بادر أحدَهم بسؤال غريب: 
يا أبا بكر، أنت من نيويورك، وفتنة النساء كما تعلم، فكم عندك من زوجة؟!
فاعجب لرجل ضرير يسأل رجلاً أمريكيًّا عن عدد زوجاته!
فقال الرجل: ثلاث زوجات!

(2) نهض رجل يمني في مجلس الشيخ ذات مرة، وذكر أن هناك خلافًا بينه وبين زوجته ... إلخ، وطلب من الشيخ إيجاد حل لإعادتها إليه لأنها ترفض العودة.
فقال الشيخ: المرأة هنا أو في اليمن؟
فقال: في اليمن.
فقال الشيخ: اسأل علماء اليمن!
فكرر الرجل كلامه بأسلوب حاد وصوت مرتفع، والشيخ يقول له: الله يهديك اسمع الكلام!
وبعد مرور بعض الوقت، لعله بعد الطعام، قال الشيخ: صالح اليمني موجود ولاّ راح؟!
فقال: أنا موجود وأبغى حل ياشيخ .... إلخ
فقال الشيخ: لماذا لا تتزوج غيرها، وحقّك علينا الإعانة!
فقال الرجل على الفور: والله يا شيخ ما جئت إلا من أجل هذا، وإلا فأنا يائس منها!
فقال الشيخ: كم التكلفة؟ 
فقال: عشرين ألف
فقال الشيخ: أكيد تكفي؟
فقال: فيها بركة!
فقال الشيخ: تأتي بعد كذا يوم وتأخذ المبلغ من فلان!

نور الله قبره فقد أتعب من بعده

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t58470/#ixzz2lJYnvoXI

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع عند العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
رأيت مقطعًا للشيخ وهو في ندوة فقام مقدم الندوة بتقديم الشيخ ابن عثيمين, وعندما أخذ المقدم في ذكر وظائف الشيخ, فقال: والشيخ عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء, و....., فقام الشيخ رحمه الله بمقاطعته, وقال له: يكفي, يكفي, فقال المقدم: الحضور يريدون سماع شيء من سيرتك, فقال له الشيخ: أبدًا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع والأدب عند العلامة الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله:
يقول الشيخ علي بن صالح المري:
في أحد المرات والشيخ يجلس في درس مع طلبته, شعر الشيخ بألم في ركبته, فاستأذن طلبته في أن يجلس على كرسي, فقالوا له يا فضيلة الشيخ: مُدَّ قدمك إن كان ثنيها يؤلمك.
فقال الشيخ رحمه الله: لا والله, لا أمد قدمي في وجوه طلبة العلم أبدًا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أبا يوسف ، رحم الله علمائنا ، صدقت : لقد أتعبوا من بعدهم . اللهم ألحقنا بهم في الصالحين .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك أبا يوسف ، رحم الله علمائنا ، صدقت : لقد أتعبوا من بعدهم . اللهم ألحقنا بهم في الصالحين .


جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الحبيب، وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع والأدب: ما سمعته مسجلًا عن الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر، هنا:

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ومن مواقف التواضع عند الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله:
يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
وأما في باب الزكاة والصدقات فإن الشيخ عبد الرحمن - رحمه الله- «رجل متواضع يحب الفقراء ويحب الستر عليهم، ولم يكن الناس في عهده على هذا المستوى من الغنى، بل كان عامتهم من الفقراء، فكان -رحمه الله- يذهب بنفسه إذا جاءته الزكاة أو الصدقات إلى الرجل الفقير يطرق عليه الباب ويمد له ما في يده من غير أن يشعر».**
«فتاوى الحرم المكي 1412هـ/ شريط رقم: 5 وجه: ب».
*http://www.al-forqan.net/articles/445.html*

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الأدب عند العلامة الألباني رحمه الله:
يقول الأخ إياد الحوامدة: 
قبل أيام في درس الشيخ صالح السحيمي بعد الفجر في المسجد النبوي ذكر تهجّم بعضهم على الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله واتهامه بالإرجاء، ودافع الشيخ عنه وأبطل التهمة، ثم قال:
وقد زُرْتُ الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الأردن قبل وفاته بشهرين في المستشفى، وكان يُغَيَّر له صفائح الدم كل ساعتين ولم يغب ذهنه، فقدَّمَني من كان معي للشيخ الألباني، فقال الشيخ الألباني : أَتُعَرّفني به ؟ صاحب الجدل في صيام يوم السبت وتكرار الجماعة في المسجد ؟ فقلت : يا شيخ، أنا ما زلت على رأيي فيهما . فقبض الشيخ الألباني على يدي ( هنا بكى الشيخ صالح وأبكى من كان له قلب في المجلس ) لا أزال أذكر قبضته الى الآن، وقال لي : هكذا يكون طلاب العلم ! لا تقلِّدْني ولا تقلِّدْ غيري.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحمهم الله ،، والشيخ صالح السحيمي حفظه الله منذ أشهر مضت كانت له محاضرة عن أهمية التوحيد ، حيث ذكر :

- أن التوحيد أساس العبادة ، وتحقيق الغرض الذي خلقنا من أجله .
- اجتهدوا في طلب العلم الشرعي المستمد من كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
- اخذوا العلم عن أهله وهم الربانيون .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع عند العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
يقول المقدم محمد المشوح :
( طلبت من الشيخ ابن عثيمين أن نجري معه لقاءً عن حياته وطلبه للعلم ، فلبى بكل تواضع رغم مشاغله ، وصدّرتُ ذلكم اللقاء بتقديم أثنيت فيه على الشيخ ببعض الأوصاف والمديح الصادق ، فأوقفني وطلب إيقاف التسجيل ، وطلب حذف تلك المقدمة ، والاكتفاء بالاسم مجردا من أي مديح أو ألقاب !!!!).
http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir15002/#.VCMWBJSSyPs

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد والورع عند العلامة عبد المحسن العباد البدر حفظه الله:
قال سائق الشيخ الذي يذهب به إلى الجامعة ويعود به:
إن الشيخ ما كان يرضى أن يوقف سيارة الجامعة على الطريق من أجل شراء حاجة للبيت.
​[url=http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/1/Abbad.htm]

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الزهد والورع عند العلامة عبد المحسن العباد البدر حفظه الله:
قال سائق الشيخ:
لما انتهت رئاسة الشيخ للجامعة الإسلامية (والتي تولى رئاستها بعد سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله) رأيت الشيخ واقفا أسفل ينتظر فمررت عليه بالسيارة كالعادة لأوصله للمنزل فأبى الركوب وقال: ما دريت أنا قد انتهت مدة رئاستي وقد أرسلت لإبني يأتي ليأخذني !!! الله أكبر , ورع السلف وربي !!
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/1/Abbad.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع عند العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله:
ما جاء في هذا التسجيل:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لكل خير يا شيخ محمد

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لكل خير يا شيخ محمد


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف التواضع عند العلامة ابن جبرين رحمه الله ما سمعته هنا:

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن مواقف الكرم والسخاء عند العلامة ابن جبرين رحمه الله ما سمعته هنا

----------


## عادل الغرياني

رحمهم الله تعالى كم أعطوا......

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحسن الله إليك .
"النظر في سير القوم أحب إلي من كثير من العلم "
أبي حنيفة الامام

----------


## أسامة آل عكاشة

وفى نفس الباب ................

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*تقبل الله منك وأجزل لك في العطاء*

----------


## هيثم عزت محمود

أولئك آبائي فجئنى بمثلهم ..إذا جمعتنا ياجريرالمجامع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع الله بكم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## أم أروى المكية

رحم الله الشيخ الوالد رحمة واسعة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> رحم الله الشيخ الوالد رحمة واسعة .


رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تواضع الشَّيخ ابن باز: 
(كان الشَّيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله- آية في التَّواضُع فلا يكاد يُعْرَف له مثيلٌ في زمانه في هذه الخصلة؛ فهو لا يرى لنفسه فضلًا، ولا يرغب في المديح، ولا في التَّميز على النَّاس، وكان محبًّا للفقراء والمساكين، حريصًا على مجالستهم، والأكل معهم. ومِن صور تواضعه:
- لا يحتقر النَّصيحة، أو الفائدة مِن أي أحدٍ، حتى مِن الصَّغير:
في يومٍ مِن الأيَّام اتَّصل شاب صغير بسماحة الشَّيخ، وقال: يا سماحة الشَّيخ! النَّاس بأشد حاجة إلى علماء يفتونهم، وأقترح على سماحتكم أن تجعلوا في كلِّ مدينة مفتيًا؛ ليسهل الاتِّصال.
فقال له سماحة الشَّيخ: ما شاء الله أصلحك الله، كم عمرك؟ فقال ثلاثة عشر عامًا.
- يقول الرَّاوي للقصَّة: فقال لي سماحة الشَّيخ: هذا اقتراح طيِّب، يستحقُّ الدِّراسة، اكتب إلى الأمين العام لهيئة كبار العلماء بهذا، فكتبت ما أملى به، وممَّا جاء في كتابه: 
أما بعد فقد اتصل بي بعض النَّاصحين، وقال: إنَّه يقترح وضع مفتين في كلِّ بلد، ونرى عرضه على اللَّجنة الدَّائمة؛ لنتبادل الرَّأي في الموضوع) .
- (تواضعه للمرأة والمسكين والسَّائل،...قيل له -وهو خارجٌ مِن مسجد الجامع-: هناك امرأة تريد إجابة عن أسئلتها، فما كان منه إلَّا أن اتكأ على عصاه وأصغى لها، وأجاب عن أسئلتها حتى انصرفت!) .
http://www.dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/348

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تواضع الشَّيخ ابن عثيمين: 
كان الشَّيخ ابن عثيمين يتحلَّى بالصِّفات والأخلاق النَّبيلة فكان مِن صفاته الصِّدق والإعراض عن الدُّنْيا والتَّواضُع، ومِن صور تواضعه:
- طفل صغير يأخذ بيد الشَّيخ ويذهب به إلى والده:
(يأتيه طفل صغير لم يبلغ السَّادسة مِن عمره فيمسك يد الشَّيخ مِن وسط طلَّابه مخاطبًا إيَّاه: أبي قدم إلى عنيزة للسَّلام عليك، أرجو أن تسلِّم عليه قبل أن تخرج، والشَّيخ يبتسم له ويلاطفه، والطِّفل آخذٌ بيد الشَّيخ إلى والده، فيتفاجأ والد الطِّفل بالشَّيخ أمامه، فيتعجَّب الوالد مِن هذا الخُلُق النَّبيل الذي يتحلَّى به الشَّيخ)  .
- (ركب الشَّيخ مع أحد محبِّيه سيَّارة قديمة كثيرة الأعطال، فتتوقف أثناء الطَّريق، فقال الشَّيخ للسَّائق: ابق مكانك وأنزل أنا لأدفع السَّيَّارة، فنزل الشَّيخ ودفع السَّيَّارة بنفسه حتى تحركت، وهذا قمَّة التَّواضُع)  .
- (في أثناء درسه في المسجد الذي بجوار بيته ذهب أحد الطُّلاب إلى دورة المياه -الحمَّام- فإذا أنبوبة منكسرة يتدفَّق منها الماء، فأخبر الشَّيخ بذلك أثناء الدَّرس، فما كان مِن الشَّيخ -رحمه الله- إلَّا أنَّ قطع الدَّرس وذهب إلى منزله، وأحضر عدَّة الإصلاح، وشارك الطُّلَّاب بنفسه في إصلاح هذا العطل) .
http://www.dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/348

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t58470/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
بين الشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر  و الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله

*

*
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أسكتني الشيخ العلامة محمد بن العثيمين بسبب ؟ قصة يرويها فصيلة الشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر

*

*
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور رضا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور رضا.


آمين وإياك حبيبنا الشيخ محمد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## أبو أسامة الكلحي

بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم، وجعل هذه التذكرة في موازين أعمالكم، وننتظر المزيد من سير أولئك الأعلام المعاصرين..

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

آمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.

----------

